
Troublesome quarter for Yahoo again - Portal's executives say they will address company weaknesses - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/07/18/BUGOSR22R01.DTL
======
motoko
How about if Yahoo stopped trying to compete with the likes of USA Today and
the Kansas City Star?

Here's the most important item on Yahoo's front page as of this comment:

"Can he talk to the geese? The "Goose Whisperer" clears parks of the pesky
birds by making friends with the fowl. >> His unique methods"

Wow. I'm so inspired. Somebody sell me some Yahoo stock.

